# My internet keeps disconnecting



## regan1985 (Mar 31, 2010)

for some reason my connection keep dropping but only as my xbox and pc point other wireless connections work fine.i have attached a picture of my setup so you can see.

on the dlink 2640 the setting i have changed are the following.
setup static ips for both pc and xbox.
setup portforwarding
dissabled firewall
enabled udnp.

the negear 834gt is connected to the dlink via ethernet running throught my homeplugs
the settings on this is left as default as all i have changed in to dissable dhcp so it should just be working as a hub?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 1, 2010)

The netgear i imagine has your internet ip address and does NAT to a private ip, ie 192.168.1.1. All home routers by default do address translation, which is fine. So if you have the dlink's wan port connected to the netgear, and set as dhcp it should receive an address, say 192.168.1.20. It will then likely run nat for its own network that your xbox and pc are on. If this is the case you can let it do dhcp to those devices instead of static. i have seen issues with static ips on home networks in the past.

Are the xbox and pc wired or wireless?


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 1, 2010)

the dlink is acting as the modem and router to most of my house and the netgear is connected via ethernet via a homeplug which in this case means the two routers are connected via ethernet. the netgear is connected to my pc and xbox via ethernet also.

the dlink gives out ip's 192.168.1.* where the netgear gives out ip's of 192.168.0.* if its not connected to the dlink.when i turn off dhcp the pc and xbox get the same ip's as the dlink gives out. for example 192.168.1.21 i also see my netgear in connected to teh dlink with a ip of 000.000.0.0 but i cant change it to give it a static ip  

are you saying to keep dhcp on the netgear and try and set it up so it acts as a modem?but recieves connection via ethernet?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 1, 2010)

I reversed rolls of the routers when i said that.

Because of the nature of home routers, any dhcp on the dlink will goto devices directly connected to it, so the netgear. And the netgear will hand out dhcp ips to anything on its switch ports or wireless.

Now is it possible to take the dlink out entirely, and have the net gear connect to the modem, get your ip address for the internet, and hand out dhcp to all your devices?

Or do you need more than 4 plugs.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 1, 2010)

i use the netgear because i need all 4 ethernet ports,also i have to use the dlink for broadband because the dlink is used my other members of my house and i can not pick the signal up in my room this is why i can have down the homeplug route. all i want the netgear router to do is act as a ethernet hub,but i was wondering is there any settings i need to change other then turning off dhcp or will that dissable all router and modem functions?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 1, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> i use the netgear because i need all 4 ethernet ports,also i have to use the dlink for broadband because the dlink is used my other members of my house and i can not pick the signal up in my room this is why i can have down the homeplug route. all i want the netgear router to do is act as a ethernet hub,but i was wondering is there any settings i need to change other then turning off dhcp or will that dissable all router and modem functions?



My suggestion is look around on it, see if you can enable bridged mode.

If you only needed 3 ports, id recommend plugging the wall plug into one of the switch ports, and by pass all of the network settings. The internet still worked when i did this with my linksys.

Otherwise you may be better going out and buying a 6 port switch/hub.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 1, 2010)

i do use one of the switch ports to connect to the dlink so im not sure what you mean? i cant seem to find any kind of bridge mode either i have searched google, the problem is if u buy a new hub i cant use the wireless in my room which i use to connect my phone to so i can use xbmc and control my itunes via iphone


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 1, 2010)

i mean the dlink connects to the net gears ethernet port and not the dlinks wan port. and you like the wireless eh hmm problem.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> i mean the dlink connects to the net gears ethernet port and not the dlinks wan port. and you like the wireless eh hmm problem.



it is connected to the dlink ethernet port,nothing is connected via wan other the my iphone!
the main problem is the connection drops on anything connected via the netgear router.i have tested the homeplug ,when i plug it directly to the pc or xbox my connection is fine! can you think of anything that the netgear router would be stopping?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what is going on here, but all I can add is that every time I've used those ethernet over power lines adaptors, they have been rather unstable.  They always seem to work with one device, but when two or more are connected they get flakey.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 1, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not sure what is going on here, but all I can add is that every time I've used those ethernet over power lines adaptors, they have been rather unstable.  They always seem to work with one device, but when two or more are connected they get flakey.



I had not realized thats what hes using. I thought he meant he had a wired  Rj45 from one area to the other, yep could definately be a problem.

When the pc drops connection, can it ping the netgear, cause if so the netgear is fine, it could be the connection as suggested.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 2, 2010)

well the thing is i have copied large files arround 700mb and i get arround 60mb transfer speed so i cant see how its the powerlines.also i did have this setup before and it worked fine for months but not anymore


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 2, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> well the thing is i have copied large files arround 700mb and i get arround 60mb transfer speed so i cant see how its the powerlines.also i did have this setup before and it worked fine for months but not anymore



If you had this setup for months and suddenly doesnt work, means hardware failing out. And its likely the netgear since your xbox and pc work fine just plugged into the wall.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

i do seem to think its somthing on the netgear side however i have two netgear routers and i had to reset both and since then ive had the problem so there must be a setting im missing?! the chance of both of them failing at the same time i think is pritty small


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 6, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> i do seem to think its somthing on the netgear side however i have two netgear routers and i had to reset both and since then ive had the problem so there must be a setting im missing?! the chance of both of them failing at the same time i think is pritty small



yeah. so its the netgear handing out wireless? or is it the dlink? also does the dlink connect to any other computers in the house?

im gonna take what you need and try to redisgn for yah


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

the dlink is connected to a computer via ethernet yes, and also used for other computers in the house wireless. the netgear is connected via homeplug and ethernet and the wireless is used for my iphone!  the networks have different ssid and channels


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 6, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> the dlink is connected to a computer via ethernet yes, and also used for other computers in the house wireless. the netgear is connected via homeplug and ethernet and the wireless is used for my iphone!  the networks have different ssid and channels



Im just working a diagram now, gonna explain it from scratch. But just talking with a classmate. and because its NATing twice, xbox live can freak, as can other games. Now if you were to buy a switch, replace the netgear with the switch, and just connect the ipod to the wireless on the dlink; should be fine and dandy.

Also did you have a free port on the netgear? Was trying to suggest earlier that the wall plug goto one of these on the netgear instead of the netgear's wan/uplink port


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 6, 2010)

NAT solution: So this requires configuring both routers to do things. The Dlink gets the public IP. Whether that's pppoe or DHCP, whichever its supposed to. It does its NAT for say network 192.168.0.X. It's address should be 192.168.0.1. Let it do DHCP to any device, can specify an IP range if you like. One of the switch ports (the 4 ports together) should be connected to the netgear router.

The port coming into the netgear router should be connected to the WAN or uplink port (called one or the other). This port should be separate from the 4 switch ports. The internet ip address should be set to DHCP, and should receive an ip address from the DLink, for example 192.168.0.2. You can then set an ipaddress for the router on the local network, ie 192.168.1.1. Then it can do DHCP for any of its connected devices. If you can specify a default gateway, make sure to specify the netgear at 192.168.0.1.

now any port forwarding will need to be done on both routers. All ports that need to be forwarded on your pc and xbox will need to be set on the dlink to the ip address of the netgear so 192.168.0.2. On the netgear, you can specify the address of the xbox for the xbox ports needed, and the pc ip address for the ports it needs forwarded.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 6, 2010)

Switch solution:

As long as you have a free port on the netgear, this will work.

The Dlink can be configured almost the exact same. Change the DHCP lease to start at 192.168.0.3 or higher. For port forwarding, the ports can be forwarded to the individual devices, either the xbox or the pc.

Instead of plugging the wallplug into the wan/uplink port of the netgear, plug it into one of the switch ports on the netgear. On the netgear, disable DHCP addressing (the dlink is now doing this for your xbox and PC). Set a local network address of say 192.168.0.2 (the dlink cannot hand out this address). The "internet ip address" can be set to static or off, it will not receive one as the wan port is disconnected. Because DHCP is turned off, you may as well disable the wireless.

Now your netgear is effectively a switch, it does no routing, and just connects your devices. The ipod can connect to the wireless off of the dlink, and should be able to sync with your desktop no problem.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 7, 2010)

the nat solution is the one im trying to do,i will try and clear a few things up,the reason i need the wireless for my iphone from the netgear is because i am way to far away from the netgear to get a signal also the reason why i am using the homeplugs. the netgear has 4 ports on the back im pritty sure there all the same type.1 has my ethernet connected to my dlink 2nd has my pc 3rd has my xbox 4 has my blu ray player. i have tried looking at changing the settings like you said but couldnt seem to get anywhere here is the screen shots maybe you can tell me what im missing or doing wrong. btw thanks for the help i tried the netgear forum but course they were no help at all


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 7, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> the nat solution is the one im trying to do,i will try and clear a few things up,the reason i need the wireless for my iphone from the netgear is because i am way to far away from the netgear to get a signal also the reason why i am using the homeplugs. the netgear has 4 ports on the back im pritty sure there all the same type.1 has my ethernet connected to my dlink 2nd has my pc 3rd has my xbox 4 has my blu ray player. i have tried looking at changing the settings like you said but couldnt seem to get anywhere here is the screen shots maybe you can tell me what im missing or doing wrong. btw thanks for the help i tried the netgear forum but course they were no help at all



The one option in the first pic "use ip over atm" has a radio button. i wonder if there's another option you can choose than that? just seems like a weird setting.

On most home routers there are 5 ports in total. 4 right together, and 1 slightly separate. The slightly separate one is the wan/uplink port. Does the dlink ha


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 7, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> the nat solution is the one im trying to do,i will try and clear a few things up,the reason i need the wireless for my iphone from the netgear is because i am way to far away from the netgear to get a signal also the reason why i am using the homeplugs. the netgear has 4 ports on the back im pritty sure there all the same type.1 has my ethernet connected to my dlink 2nd has my pc 3rd has my xbox 4 has my blu ray player. i have tried looking at changing the settings like you said but couldnt seem to get anywhere here is the screen shots maybe you can tell me what im missing or doing wrong. btw thanks for the help i tried the netgear forum but course they were no help at all



One setting that looks odd to me is the "use ip over atm" in the first screenshot. Is there another you can choose beside that? 

Also most home routers have 5 physical ports on them. Four are together, and 1 is somewhat separate from those 4. The 4 are switch ports and on the same LAN, the 5th is the wan/uplink port and is on a different network/LAN (typically).

Does yours have 4 or 5?


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 7, 2010)

the router has 5 ports 4 ethernet and the other is a modem port which is not being used.
i have attached a screen shot again to show what other options there are on the first screen.would i want to enable NAT on the first screen do you think?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 7, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> the router has 5 ports 4 ethernet and the other is a modem port which is not being used.
> i have attached a screen shot again to show what other options there are on the first screen.would i want to enable NAT on the first screen do you think?



Ok here's my opinion on whats happening here. I think  what you basically have is the other switch setup i recommended a couple of posts ago. I imagine it only does NAT, and those encapsulation options for the modem port. 

So what i want you to try and do is setup addressing on the netgear so it is all on the 192.168.1.x network. Now this will make both the Dlink and the netgear doing dhcp. We cant get around this because you need an ip on the netgear wireless for your ipod.

So on the dlink setup a dhcp pool of say 192.168.1.20 - 192.168.1.40. And then on the netgear set 192.168.1.50 - 70. Take some screens of the DHCP options if you need to for me to look at.


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 7, 2010)

the dlink address is 192.168.1.* and gives out the same for anything pluged into the netgear when DHCP is disabled on the netgear. when i enable DHCP on the netgear the address for anything connected to the netgear is 192.168.0.* do you think i need to change it so that its the same as the dlink ie 192.168.1.21 and stop the dlink giving out ip's after 20?

also when i enable DHCP on the netgear i am unable to connect to the internet i am not sure what settings i need to change on the main page to make it connect to the dlink to access the internet.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 7, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> the dlink address is 192.168.1.* and gives out the same for anything pluged into the netgear when DHCP is disabled on the netgear. when i enable DHCP on the netgear the address for anything connected to the netgear is 192.168.0.* do you think i need to change it so that its the same as the dlink ie 192.168.1.21 and stop the dlink giving out ip's after 20?
> 
> also when i enable DHCP on the netgear i am unable to connect to the internet i am not sure what settings i need to change on the main page to make it connect to the dlink to access the internet.



Yeah give that a try. and on your xbox and pc. set the ips to 192.168.1.22 and .23. Their DNS and gateways can be 192.168.1.1


----------



## regan1985 (Apr 7, 2010)

ok so do these settings sound right
ENCAPSULATION-PPOE OVER ETHERNET 
INTERNET IP ADDRESS- USE STATIC IP-192.168.1.1?
DNS-PRIMARY 192.168.1.1?

change the lan settings to give out ips from 192.168.1.21 and keep DHCP enabled?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 7, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> ok so do these settings sound right
> ENCAPSULATION-PPOE OVER ETHERNET
> INTERNET IP ADDRESS- USE STATIC IP-192.168.1.1?
> DNS-PRIMARY 192.168.1.1?
> ...



Encapsulation can be pppoe or the atm one. im pretty sure that setting applies to the modem port, and is not relevant in this scenario.

The internet ip address should be 192.168.1.2. The dlink keep 192.168.1.1. 
If you keep dhcp on the dlink, and disable it on the netgear. you will just need to manually enter the ip and gateway information to your ipod when you connect it.

Your dns primary and gateway for the netgear, and all devices connected to the netgear should be 192.168.1.1


----------

